# Suche dieses Board Icon Set



## d4k4 (8. Juli 2003)

Hi ich wollt mal fragen ob ich irgendwo die Icons von diesem Board hier als Set runterladen kann.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2003)

Rechtsklick "Ziel speichern unter", allerdings wie das rechtlich ist?

Das Board ist kostenplichtig und auf die Buttons unter Umständen auch Lizenzrecht und Copyright!

Bau sie Dir doch einfach im Grafikprogramm deiner Wahl nach, da kannst Du dann auch zusätzlich noch drauf stolz sein!


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juli 2003)

> Rechtsklick "Ziel speichern unter",



Öhm ... *hüstel* ... "Bild speichern unter" meintest du wohl


----------

